
Top UN Official Accuses US of Torturing Chelsea Manning - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/dec/31/chelsea-manning-us-torture-un-official-wikileaks
======
AndrewBissell
The New York Times put out a big article lamenting all the threats to press
freedom from the Trump Administration through 2019. There was, of course, no
mention of the case the Trump DoJ is pursuing against Julian Assange, or the
horrendous and illegal treatment being inflicted on him and Chelsea Manning in
order to discourage future whistleblowers.

